
When Geek Relationships Get Old [Humor] - raju
http://www.wellingtongrey.net/miscellanea/archive/2008-02-03-when-geek-relationships-get-old.html
======
raju
If this is inappropriate for Hacker News, I apologize. I found it funny
because I thought it could really be happening...

